# Audi Touring Car Retrospective at Speedhunters



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friend Andy Blackmore of racing spotter guide and race car livery fame has contributed a blog post over on Speedhunters.com about Audi's tin-top years of touring car racing - stretching from the A4 touring cars back to the V8's run in the DTM.
Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story - Speedhunters *
Also check out Andy's own website below.
* Full Story *


----------

